# error in lunching wine



## SIFE (Jun 10, 2010)

hi ,after i installed wine i get this error when i try to execute it from command line :

```
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort trap: 6
```
i tried this :

```
ls -l /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  220692 Nov 21  2009 /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
```


----------

